

Dutch teen develops pedal-powered plane - vijayr
http://www.ecofriend.org/entry/eco-tech-dutch-teen-develops-pedal-powered-plane-to-hit-the-skies/

======
siculars
the last picture on this link really tells the story of all those years of
hard work. really captures what accomplishing your goals feels like. good for
him.

------
Manfred
His name is mispelled as ‘Jesse Van Kuijk’, it's actually ‘Jesse van Kuijk’.

------
electronslave
Long long history here: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kremer_prizes>

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pedaliante>

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gossamer_Condor>

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MIT_Daedalus>

